# Lost & found



## donmandon (May 23, 2011)

I was on Train 21 , car 2120 , cabin A , left CHI on 5/20 , arived AUS 5/21. I think I left a couple of items in the coat closet. I checked with the AUS station and the SanAntonio station , neither have my things in the lost & found. I understand that train turns around and goes back to CHI. So it hasnt gotten there yet. Our attendant was very nice, which describes everyone with Amtrak. Our trip was great and we are looking forward to riding the rails again.


----------



## jis (May 23, 2011)

In my experience, Amtrak has the most remarkable Lost and Found Department. On one of my trips Inadvertently left my little medicine bag in my Roomette on the Capitol Limited arriving into Washington DC, and I had no idea that I had done that. All that I discovered upon return at home is the bag missing. Since it was the last leg of the trip there was hardly any medicine left in it, so I thought it would be a waste of time to try to chase it down.

But lo and behold, I got a call from Washington DC Lost and Found in a few days regarding this item. They had opened the bag figured out who it belonged to, figured out that I am an AGR member, pulled my telephone number (having a very unique uncommon name helps I suppose) and called me and asked me how I would like to pick it up. I requested them to ship it to new york, which they did via 66 that night, and I picked it up at New York Penn Station baggage claim the next day! I was absolutely amazed!


----------



## Shanghai (May 23, 2011)

I think you were lucky, Jis.

Glad you got your medicine returned.


----------



## EpicGalaxys (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree that Amtraks Lost and Found department is great. I was coming in from Emevryville,CA on my home to Tucson, AZ. I stopped at the L.A. Union Station for a lay-over. I exited the train with everything except my cellular phone. As soon as I realized my mistake I located the lost and found departmet. There I was assisted my a wonderful young lady, who contacted the conductor advising them of my problem. After advidsing the passenger who located my phone to take it to the conductor, who then passed it on to the conductor who was heading back to the LAX train station, I had my phone back in hand and 1hr before my train left. Wow.

Thank You


----------



## Gustavo Forster (May 22, 2012)

** * * * * * * * * 6 Month Old Topic * * * * * * * * * *

I lost a backpack with a Sony camera and an iPad inside. And also with my GE employee card. Pretty darn easy to find, if the department really wanted me to find it.

Problem is, 5 months have passed and no one saw the bag. And it was hard for someone to find it and take it, since it was really tucked up on the luggage compartment, kinda hidden.


----------



## p&sr (May 23, 2012)

Gustavo Forster said:


> Problem is, 5 months have passed and no one saw the bag. And it was hard for someone to find it and take it, since it was really tucked up on the luggage compartment, kinda hidden.


It's probably still there, just riding back and forth month after month waiting to be noticed.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 24, 2012)

Some years ago back in the 90s, I left my CPAP machine in my sleeper at Orlando, don't recall whether it was the Star or the Meteor. I immediately called Amtrak. They said they'd notify the Winter Haven agent and try to get it there. A little while later they called me at the hotel, said Winter Haven had it and were sending it back on a northbound Silver. I was expecting a call to come pick it up, but the Orlando agent put it in a cab and sent it to my hotel. When I came from dinner that evening the desk had it.

They were outstanding.


----------



## greg feret (Oct 1, 2013)

on 9/30/13 i left my black suede (mens) jacket (probably) in the overhead luggage shelf of lower level reserved coach on train #28, when i got off @ chicago. i'd like to get it back, but after a couple calls it seems amtrak really has no lost & found department. one drawback is when the train finally stops at the end of the line (as it was with me) it powers down and the onboard lights are reduced to no more than half power, thereby increasing the likelihood a person will miss something and leave it behind--particularly so if it's black or very dark colored.


----------



## greg feret (Oct 1, 2013)

my last post directly above - i got the date wrong excuse me, it was 9/29/13 amtrak train arrival


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 1, 2013)

They don't have a centralized lost & found, but they'll speak to the station crew and the on-board crew to see if it's being held anywhere. Good luck!


----------



## Danille (Apr 27, 2014)

I located my phone at Penn Station Lost and Found but cannot reach anyone directly to arrange to have it sent to me in my city. Can anyone suggest an email address or phone number to reach a live person?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 27, 2014)

Danille said:


> I located my phone at Penn Station Lost and Found but cannot reach anyone directly to arrange to have it sent to me in my city. Can anyone suggest an email address or phone number to reach a live person?


I would start with 1-800-USA-RAIL and ask for Agent. Then when you get the live person ask them to connect you to Penn Station's Lost & Found.


----------



## Cina (Apr 27, 2014)

This thread reminds me of my last trip on the CZ in 2010; I failed to bring a bag with me on my bustitution from the CZ at SAC, and multiple calls to (grumpy) amtrak call center people left me with a vague, "it'll probably be taken off the train in Oakland".

Days later, while on Huntington Beach, I get a call from a nice older Amtrak employee in Chicago who has my bag. We had a fun conversation that amounted to "You're WHERE? And you live WHERE?! And your bag is HERE!?" He arranged to have the bag checked for the LNK station, where my saintly mother picked it up when the train arrived around midnight.

It did work out nicely that they shipped it for me. Someone had stolen my hair straightener from the luggage, but I highly doubt it was Amtrak employees! I was a little confused why it didn't get noticed when they cleaned/turned the train, since it was sitting on the lower luggage rack in coach.


----------



## guest_philly (Jul 30, 2014)

***** This thread is 3 years old *****

Forgot my iPad on the seat place of the Acela Express from D.C. to NY, and I got off in Philly at 21 pm.

Back at home I noticed that and I called Amtrak Customer service to file a report.

The morning after I receive a phone call saying that they found it in NY. I was impressed it had not been stolen.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2014)

As am I, you're a lucky person.


----------



## Mary Hardin (Aug 3, 2014)

I traveled on Amtrak train #11 on July 22-23, going from Klamath Falls to Los Angeles (car 1130, room 04) and then on train # 2, going from Los Angeles to Tucson on july 23-24 (car 0230, room 03). I think I left a white, short sleeved shirt in one of my roomettes. It is a button down shirt with two pockets located near the bottom of the front. Please let me know if my shirt was found and how I might get it back.

Thank you,

Mary


----------



## Ryan (Aug 3, 2014)

This is a board where people talk about Amtrak. We're not affiliated with Amtrak:







Your best bet is to call Amtrak customer service. You may get lucky by calling the station at the endpoint of the two trains you were on (LA and New Orleans).


----------

